
New Scam? Chamath Palihapitiya Live 5000 BTC Giveaway - sahin-boydas
https://youtu.be/2XSPw5FGOJk
======
sahin-boydas
it has 70k live viewers. it seems it is scam.

The channel has 3 videos, the channel name is Live News but it has a cnbc
logo. And the video is old.

------
sahin-boydas
is this a another hack? i think we will need scam fact check like news fact
check :)

